# A daft question about oats?



## nickster (Jan 29, 2010)

When you guys talk about oats, are you referring to just regular porridge oats? The reason I ask is because I notice some of you guys recommend mixing oats with your protein shake. Aren't porridge oats supposed to be mixed with milk and then heated up???? Or can you just mix them with a cold shake straight from the pack :confused1:

Dickish question, I know. But I'm a noob with this sort of stuff


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi mate, yea just normal porridge oats. Most people either blend them up into a fine powder or by ready ground oats to add to shakes. Also in the shakes most of the time they are just raw oats


----------



## nickster (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up for me, mate. Nice one :thumb:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

yes buddy normal porridge oats.

i get mine from holland and barratt - they are exceptionally good quality.

you can get 125g for 79p or 250g for 1.09p


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

No, you guys got it wrong.

You get powdered fine oats in 5kg bags from myprotein and the like for much cheapness, crazy getting them from Holland & Barrett, cost you a fortune.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Dezw said:


> No, you guys got it wrong.
> 
> You get powdered fine oats in 5kg bags from myprotein and the like for much cheapness, crazy getting them from Holland & Barrett, cost you a fortune.


but i like holland and barratt....

plus the girl in there is f*cking gorgeous


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

as dezw says buy them from myprotein.

or do what i do, buy kilo bags from tesco or sainsburys and blend it up myself


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> but i like holland and barratt....
> 
> plus the girl in there is f*cking gorgeous


You would be better off visiting a hooker and paying her rather than window shop?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Dezw said:


> You would be better off visiting a hooker and paying her rather than window shop?


nah, cant do that....im ball and chained mate so i can only window show now :-(


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just buy mine from Morrison Nice big bag bout a quid. Dont bother blendin them though just fill my shaker so far up with cold water fire in some p/butter, put the oats in and leave sitting for 5mins the oats go nice and soft, in goes protein powder shake up delicious.....


----------



## alexanders (Apr 24, 2010)

ultra fine scottish oats mix well with shake


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

some people find the raw oats bloat them or are to 'gritty' in shakes, if you do just leave em soaking in water over night mate and its really soft/easier on the stomach


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

also cheapest place ive found for ground oats

http://www.bulkwhey.co.uk/carbohydrates/view-all-products.html

2kg - £2

25kg - £15

batters MP's prices!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

kaos_nw said:


> also cheapest place ive found for ground oats
> 
> http://www.bulkwhey.co.uk/carbohydrates/view-all-products.html
> 
> ...


Swwweeeeeeet :thumbup1:

6kg of 92% protein for 57 quid too!!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

kaos_nw said:


> also cheapest place ive found for ground oats
> 
> http://www.bulkwhey.co.uk/carbohydrates/view-all-products.html
> 
> ...


I had whey from them before and chucked it out, was disgusting, surely can't go wrong with oats though.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Guys - let's just be clear:

Porridge oats aren't raw - they're steamed, rolled and flaked when you buy them. Raw oats are almost uneatable!

When you rehydrate porridge oats they swell up gradually to about double, so it's best to give then a few minutes in water, milk or your shake to reach their max size or you'll feel very bloated!

Cooking them in a microwave for a few minutes makes them swell faster and become more digestible too.


----------



## nickster (Jan 29, 2010)

Cheers guys! :thumbup1:


----------

